# Controller update



## bruceme (Dec 10, 2008)

Controller started turning off under heavy loads. Asked around and was told I needed to replace the filter board caps. $90 @ mouser, some heavy duty soldering, everything is still going strong two months later. Also, I did a measured 45mi and measured 9kwh (of 14kw). The entire trip was secondary roads (35 typical, 45mph max).


----------

